# PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen



## FreeZatE (9. Juli 2013)

*PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe vor mir ein 5.1 Heimkinosystem zu zulegen.


Die/das hier:

BDV-E4100 3D Blu-ray™ Home Entertainment-System
BDV-E4100 | Blu-ray Disc

Das Problem ist, ich weiß nicht wie ich da meine PS3, XBOX 360 und eventuell bald noch ne PS4 anschließen soll.
Bei jeder einzelnen Konsole will ich 5.1 Sound haben.
Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit, dass mit einem AV-Receiver hinzukriegen?
Oder auf sonst irgendeine Art und Weise?
Ich hoffe das, dass möglich ist und ihr mir da helfen könnt. 

Grüße
FreeZatE


----------



## dethacc (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Kauf dir besser einen AVR und paar Lautsprecher dazu, denn selbst bei dem billigsten AVR sind genügend anschlüsse für alles da.


----------



## FreeZatE (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Wäre einer davon geeignet?

Onkyo TX-NR515
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00790L8C8/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=home-theater

Sony STR-DN840
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BSB0JYW/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B00BSB0JYW

Aber wie kann man da alle 3 Geräte anschließen.
Ich brauch eigentlich 3 optische Anschlüsse.
Bei den AV-Receivern sind aber nur 2 vorhanden.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Konsolen irgendwie anders (an den AV-Receiver ) anzuschließen?


----------



## T'PAU (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Kenn mich mit den Konsolen nicht aus, aber haben die nicht alle (von dir genannten) einen HDMI-Ausgang?
Das ist die einfachste Möglichkeit. Alle Konsolen per HDMI an einen AV-Receiver (genügend HDMI-Eingänge vorausgesetzt) und von dort aus ein HDMI-Kabel zum TV.


----------



## FreeZatE (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Ja haben alle einen HDMI-Ausgang.
Also einfach alle Konsolen mittels HDMI-Kabel an den AC-Receiver anschließen und den dann an den TV anschließen?
Hat man bei dieser Methode auch dann 5.1 Sound oder ist das dann nur Stereo?


----------



## T'PAU (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Zumindest bei Blu-ray Playern ist es so, dass du nur mit HDMI sämtliche Tonformate ausgeben kannst zum AV-Receiver.
Also dürfte das auch bei den Konsolen der beste Weg sein.


----------



## FreeZatE (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Ok vielen Dank für die Beratung.

Also:
Ich kauf mir das
BDV-E4100 3D Blu-ray™ Home Entertainment-System (die Anlage kann ich ja an de AV-Receiver anschließen)

Ist einer der AV-Receiver empfehlenswert? Oder welche davon ist besser?

Onkyo TX-NR515
Onkyo TX-NR515 7.2 Netzwerk AV-Receiver für Apple iPhone/iPod (HD-Audio, 3D Ready, RDS, USB 2.0, 130 W/Kanal) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


Sony STR-DN840
Sony STR-DN840 7.2 Kanal Receiver (150 Watt pro Kanal, 4K, 3D, 6x HDMI IN, 1x HDMI OUT, GUI, W-LAN, AirPlay, DLNA, Internetradio) schwarz: Sony: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Die Lautsprecher der BDV-E4100 3D Blu-ray™ Home Entertainment-System Anlage schließe ich dann per optische Eingang an den AV-Receiver an, oder?

Der Rest wird per HDMI angeschlossen.


----------



## MasurSven (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Ich hab das Folgendermassen gelöst. Alles (PS3, PC, SAT-Receiver) über den optischen Ausgang an einen "Audioumschalter Toslink SPDIF Digital 4 Port" angeschlossen und von dem in die 5.1 Anlage. Hab aber einen elektrischen und keinen mechanischen umschalter genommen, kostet halt so um die 50€onen ist aber was gescheites. Mit der beiliegenden Fernbedienung schalte ich von der Couch aus auf das jeweils benutzte Gerät und schon ist der dazugehörige Ton da.


----------



## Ryle (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Entweder du schleifst einfach HDMI durch oder gehst mit dem optischen Ausgang, den so ziemlich jede Konsole hat, an den Eingang des Receivers. Über den Receiver schaltest du dann eben auf den Kanal und fertig. Manche erkennen das Signal auch automatisch, zumindest dann wenn nur eine Quelle eingeschaltet ist.



> Die Lautsprecher der BDV-E4100 3D Blu-ray™ Home Entertainment-System Anlage schließe ich dann per optische Eingang an den AV-Receiver an, oder?


Also wenn du dir nen AVR kaufst, dann kauft man sich sicher nicht nochmal ein aktives 5.1 System dazu...das Sony Set sind ein paar bessere Fernsehboxen, liebevoll auch gerne Brüllwürfel genannt, aber sicher nichts für richtigen Raumklang.
Bei einem AVR holst du dir ein paar halbwegs ordentliche Boxen. Ein fertiges Set in deinem bisher angegebenen Preisrahmen wäre z.B das Wharfedale Crystal 3. Beim AVR wäre der Yamaha RX-V473 für den Einstieg ganz in Ordnung.
Nach oben hin gibt es natürlich Spielraum ohne Ende. Du könntest natürlich auch mit einem AVR und 2.1/2.0 System einsteigen und später nachrüsten.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*



FreeZatE schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für die Beratung.
> 
> Also:
> Ich kauf mir das
> BDV-E4100 3D Blu-ray™ Home Entertainment-System (die Anlage kann ich ja an de AV-Receiver anschließen)


 nein, kannst Du nicht. Das Entertainment-System ist quasi ein abgespeckter AV-Receiver mit BluRay-Player und zu DEM Modell passenden Boxen. Du musst da also schon nen BD-PLayer und ein 5.0 oder 5.1 Boxenset mit PASSIVEN Boxen separat dazukaufen, wenn Du einen richitgen AV-Receiver nutzen willst.


bzw. Deine Idee hier... 


> Die Lautsprecher der BDV-E4100 3D Blu-ray™ Home Entertainment-System Anlage schließe ich dann per optische Eingang an den AV-Receiver an, oder?


...ist vom Prinzip her auf den ersten Blick bzw. für einen Laien zwar "schlau" , aber...

... so geht das nicht. Der AV-R sendet ja kein optisches Signal RAUS, so dass Du das dann mit dem BDV-E4100 irgendwie "empfangen" könntest, weil der wiederum auch einen optischen EINgang bietet - was vielleicht sogar klappen würde wäre, dass Du mit dem HDMI-Ausgang des AV-R an einen HDMI-Eingang des BDV-E4100 gehst, FALLS das einen hat, bzw. ein anderes "Home-Entertainment"-System nimmst, das HDMI hat. Das wäre aber dann ein Overkill, dann würdest Du den AV-R ja nur als Verteiler nutzen, das wäre so, als würdest Du eine Nvidia GTX 780 oder Titan nehmen, weil Du Filme schauen willst und die Karten halt HDMI haben...   Das wichtigste vom AV-R nutzt du dann aber nämlich gar nicht, nämlich seine Leistung, um (gute) Boxen zu betreiben, sowie seinen Klang, der gar nicht zur Geltung kommt, wenn man den Ton von Spielekonsolen per HDMI einfach nur "durchschleift", denn digital macht der AV-R dann rein gar nix mit dem Sound.


Also, für Dein Budget wäre besser: bei AV-R und Boxenset hast Du ja offenbar zusammen ca 800€ parat. Da kauf Dir lieber einen AV-R für nur 250-300€, nen BD-Player für 100€ und vom Rest ein Boxenset. Da hast Du von den Möglichkeiten und vom Klang viel mehr davon, als wenn Du nen AVR nur als Schaltzentrale für ein aktives Heimkino-System "missbrauchst"  Bei Platzmangel zB so ein Set: Harman Kardon HKTS 9 BQ 5.1 Lautsprechersystem (500 Watt) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video besser wäre natürlich was mit größeren Boxen und im Zweifel sogar lieber zuerst den Sub weglassen und später mal nachkaufen. Denn bei größeren Boxen ist der Sub erst mal nicht so wichtig, der macht dann echt nur die ganz tiefen Töne (bei Sets mit Mini-Boxen übernimmt der auch rel hohe Bass- und Mitten-Töne, die die Mini-Boxen nicht gut genug schaffen)


----------



## FreeZatE (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Hmm wenn ich nicht die 5.1 Anlage von Sony nehme, dann muss ich mir ja noch einen Blu ray player kaufen.
Wenn ich einen AV-Receiver zusammen mit den Lautsprecher nehme:


Columa® 300 "5.1-Set M"
Columa 300 "5.1-Set M" - Lautsprecher Teufel

Ich glaub das würde so passen.
Die Lautsprecher sind ok oder?
Will später eigentlich nicht aufrüsten.
Wenn ich schon mal sowas kauf, dann aber richtig


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*



FreeZatE schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich nicht die 5.1 Anlage von Sony nehme, dann muss ich mir ja noch einen Blu ray player kaufen.
> Wenn ich einen AV-Receiver zusammen mit den Lautsprecher nehme:
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hatte ja ein Setting vorgeschlagen, was zu Deinem SCHEINBAREN Budget passt - klar, wenn Du mehr ausgeben kannst und auch willst, kannst Du beim Boxenset auch immer mehr ausgeben, das ist nach oben offen   ich selber halte aber rein gar nix von so Systemen mit Mini-Boxen, außer man hat echt Platzmangel.


----------



## FreeZatE (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

@Danke, somit wird das Teil von Sony net gekauft
Also die Lautsprecher sehen schon mal nicht schlecht aus, aber optimal wären:
2 Säulen, 2 kleine, 1 center, 1 subwoofer.
Das würde halt perfekt in mein Zimmer passen.
Von der Konstellation her.

Also die Grenze für AV-Receiver und Lautsprecher würde bei mir umso die 850 € liegen.
Denke davon bekommt man schon was gescheites

Einen Blu Ray player werde ich irgendwann nach rüsten, wenn ein 4k TV bezahlbar ist
Werde bis dahin meine ps3 bzw. meine ps4 nutzen


Ja bei mir würden große Boxen leider nicht reinpassen 
Von da her wäre ein Lautsprechersystem für mich optimal, welches den Anforderungen (oben) entspricht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Müssen es 2 "Säulen" sein, oder geht auch vorne einfach nur was größere "normale" Boxen, also so ca 40x20cm von vorne gesehen? Oder auch richtige Standboxen? Und wie groß dürfte der Center sein? Ruhig bedenken, dass Du jederzeit auch mit simplen Wandregalen Stellplatz schaffen könntest, sofern Du nicht so ne "TV-Wohnwand" hast 

Für den Preis wäre nämlich so ein Set http://www.amazon.de/Jamo-606-HCS-Lautsprechersystem-schwarz/dp/B002VTNRBW  plus ein AV-R für ca 300€ sicher besser als ein Set wie das von Teufel mit dünnen Säulen und Mini-Boxen hinten. Und durch die Standboxen mit ner größeren Bass-Membran ist ein Sub auch echt nicht zwingend nötig, bzw. du kannst auch jederzeit einfach einen für 100-150€ nachkaufen (der ist dann allemal besser als der Sub eines 400-500€-Sets mit Säulen und Miniboxen), FALLS Dir doch irgendwas im Magengrummel-Bereich fehlen sollte.


----------



## FreeZatE (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Also Standboxen würden auch gehen 
Größere Boxen? Hmm, dass wird schwierig.
Hab leider so ne kack Wohnwand.

Alter sehen die Boxen fett aus 
Im guten Sinne.
Die würden sogar bei mir reinpassen und der Klang ist top?


Auf dem Amazon Bild so ein großes Wohnzimmer, große Boxen und dann so ein mini Fernseher???
Also da ist was falsch gelaufen 
Der Adler ist ja so groß wie der TV.
Mich würde er nur ablenken


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Für den Preis sind die gut, sicher besser als ein gleichteures Set mit kleinen Boxen. 


Wie weit sitzt Du denn überhaupt vom TV bzw. den vorderen Boxen weg? So 3-4m sollten es schon sein bei Standboxen.


----------



## FreeZatE (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

ja kommt so hin.
ca.4-4,5m.

Kann ich einen von den AV-Receivern oben nehmen oder gibt es da noch was besseres?


Hmm bei den Lautsprechern ist ja kein subwoofer dabei?
Gibt es vielleicht ein gutes Lautsprecher set mit einem drin?
Mag es, wenn es z.B. bei Explosionen richtig bumt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Besser geht immer - ist alles ne Geldfrage. Ich würd eher den Onkyo nehmen, Sony hat ein wenig den Ruf, dass die fürs Geld weniger bieten. Oder warte mal auf ein Saturn/MediaMarkt-Angebot, die haben auch oft echt gute Preise.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Juli 2013)

Ein guter Sub kostet mind 400€, kauf dir einen nach.

Hast du auch genug Wandabstand (1 1/2 - 2m) für die Standboxen? Und genug Wandabstand? 

Als AVR wären der Yamaha RX-V473 und der Onkyo TX-NR 414 empfehlenswert.


----------



## FreeZatE (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Ja, also hätte max 1m Platz zwischen Standboxen und Wand.
Eine Frage reicht der AV-Receiver von Onkyo aus?
Oder fehlt da noch was in der Austattung.
Will ne gute Basis für Heimkino haben, damit ich nicht so oft nachrüsten muss.

Also kann ich das Soundsystem:

Jamo S 606 HCS 3 5.0 Lautsprechersystem (810 Watt) schwarz
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002VTNRBW/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum


zusammen mit dem Subwoofer nehmen ?:
Jamo SUB 210 Schwarz
Jamo SUB 210 Schwarz · Subwoofer | redcoon.de

oder könnt ihr mir einen besseren Subwoofer empfehlen?
max. 250 (Grenze 350= wenn er deutlich besser ist, als der für 250€)

Kann ich dann den Bass per AV-Receiver regulieren oder?


Edit: ist der Onkyo TX-NR414 besser als der Onkyo TX-NR515 ?


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ein guter Sub kostet mind 400€, kauf dir einen nach.



Nö, einen guten Sub bekommt man für deutlich unter 200€, wenn man ihn sich denn selbst bauen will/kann. Der sollte dann aber auch deutlich besser sein als ein Fertiger für 400€.

Gleiches gilt im Prinzip fürs ganze Boxenset. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat es selbst zu bauen, dann bekommt man schlicht mehr Klang fürs Geld. Bei Interesse einfach fragen...



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Hast du auch genug Wandabstand (1 1/2 - 2m) für die Standboxen? Und genug Wandabstand?



1 1/2 - 2 m Wandabstand? Dafür brauchts dann aber schon andere Kaliber wie die bislang hier im Thread verlinkten! 0,5 - 1 m sollte für die allermeisten Standboxen ausreichend sein.




FreeZatE schrieb:


> Ja, also hätte max 1m Platz zwischen Standboxen und Wand.



reicht aus!



FreeZatE schrieb:


> Eine Frage reicht der AV-Receiver von Onkyo aus?
> Oder fehlt da noch was in der Austattung.
> Will ne gute Basis für Heimkino haben, damit ich nicht so oft nachrüsten muss.



Wenn der genug HDMI Eingänge hat reicht der aus, oder was brauchst du noch alles?



FreeZatE schrieb:


> Also kann ich das Soundsystem:
> 
> Jamo S 606 HCS 3 5.0 Lautsprechersystem (810 Watt) schwarz
> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002VTNRBW/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum
> ...



Ohne den Sub genauer zu kennen glaube ich, dass der ein wenig sehr klein ist um damit das Jamo System zu unterfüttern. Da darf es dann schon gerne mehr Membranfläche sein.

Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente

Sowas wäre in deinem Maximalbudget vermutlich so mit das Beste was geht. Nur das Gehäuse muss man halt selber machen.



FreeZatE schrieb:


> Kann ich dann den Bass per AV-Receiver regulieren oder?



Normalerweise kann man Trennfrequenz, Pegel und vlt. auch die Phase am AVR einstellen. Wobei bei nem aktiven Sub kann man das alles auch zur Not am Sub selbst einstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Ich würde es erstmal ganz ohne Sub testen, kann gut sein, dass Dir das völlig reicht.


Ich selber habe "nur" Regalboxen und einen vergleichsweise kleinen Sub  Yamaha YST SW 030 Advanced YST und QD Bass Subwoofer 130 W, 20 cm Tieftöner) schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi  , da fehlt mir rein gar nix, und man merkt trotzdem schon deutlich, dass zu den Regalboxen einiges dazukommt, vor allem wenn man den Sub mal mittendrin AUSschaltet   it nem größeren Sub käme noch mehr "unten rum" dazu, aber darauf lege ich gar keinen Wert, vor allem hab ich keinen Bock, deswegen mehr Platz schaffen zu müssen. Es "grummelt" selbst mit dem kleinen Sub schon gut genug.


----------



## FreeZatE (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Danke für die Antworten
Meine sub selber zusammen bauen will ich nicht, weil ich davon nicht viel Ahnung habe


Also werde mir das 5.0 Set von Jamo holen mit dem Onkyo AV-Receiver:

Onkyo TX-NR515
Onkyo TX-NR515 7.2 Netzwerk AV-Receiver für Apple iPhone/iPod (HD-Audio, 3D Ready, RDS, USB 2.0, 130 W/Kanal) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Soll ich vielleicht den TX-NR616 anstatt des TX-NR515 nehmen?
Was ist hat es genau mit dem Multizone auf sich?
Und hat der AVR mit der THX-Zertifizierung Select2 Plus einen besseren Sound?
Oder ist das nur Marketing?

Je nachdem wie der Bass von dem Set ist, hol ich mir dann den hier:

Jamo SUB 210 
Jamo SUB 210 Schwarz · Subwoofer | redcoon.de

falls der zu wenig Bass bringt (glaub das bei dem die Nachbarn schon verrückt werden)

oder die große Variante:

Jamo SUB 660
1a-elektronikversand.de - Jamo SUB 660 Black Ash - 600 Watt Aktiv Subwoofer


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Von diesem THX-Kram halte ich nicht viel, da wird nur bestätigt, dass gewisse technische Dinge vorhanden sind, die sich THX "ausgedacht" hat als Grundlage für gewisse Qualitäts-Anforderungen - und dafür zahlen die Hersteller. Auch ein Gerät ohne dieses Zertifikat erfüllt evlt. die Forderungen, aber es wurde halt nicht zur Prüfung eingereicht, die ja was kostet (bzw. die Nutzung des Logos kostet was). Es kann sogar sein, dass das in dem Fall nur bedeutet, dass der Receiver genug Power für einen Raum in der Größe XY bei Verwendung von Standardboxen hat oder so was, und das spielt erst ne Rolle, wenn Dein Zimmer größer als 9x7m ist, und selbst dann spielt es nur eine kleine Rolle - das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass das "besser" ist oder dass man davon was merkt. Selbst bei Features, die den Klang verbessern sollen, hört, man mit solchen Boxen wie dem Jamo-Set, das für "Hifi-Boxen" immer noch eher günstig ist, oft keinen Unterschied, und wenn, dann vlt "anders", aber nicht "besser"  

Der 616er wird aber wohl mehr Power haben - nicht, dass das wichtig für "lautes Hören" wäre, aber mit genug Leistungspuffer hast Du auch bei ruhigerem Sound ggf. ein saubereren Klang, aber ich kann mir da nicht vorstellen, dass Du nen Unterschied zwischen dem 515 und 616 merken wirst ^^

Und die Zonen: vermutlich ist das dazu da, dass man - wenn man will - den Sound für "Front" auch mit "Rear" tauschen kann, zB wenn man den PC vorne hat, den TV aber hinten und mal das eine, mal das andere nutzen will, oder evlt. ist das sogar nur eine Funktion, mit der Du zB ein weiteres Boxenset, das in einem ganz anderen Raum ist, ansteuern kannst - zB wenn Du auch in der Küche mal Musikhören willst. Aber am besten mal die Anleitung runterladen und nachsehen ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Wie gesagt, der kleine Sub wird dem Set nicht gewachsen sein. Dessen Chassis ist nicht größer als die Basschassis der Standboxen, dazu soll es noch tieferen Bass machen als diese. Das wird der mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mit vergleichbarer Dynamik schaffen und an seine Grenzen stoßen, zumindest dann, wenn er wirklich tiefen Bass zu produzieren in der Lage sein sollte.

Wobei ich es an deiner Stelle auch erst mal ohne probieren würde. Wenn es dann je mehr sein soll (wobei mehr ja tiefer und nicht lauter bedeutet - mit den Nachbarn hat des erst mal nichts zu tun!), kannst du immer noch nachrüsten.

Keine Ahnung vom Selbstbau ist in meinen Augen allerdings keine stichhaltige Begründung gegen DIY Subwoofer! Gerade ein Subwoofer ist recht leicht zu machen, zumindest dann, wenn man in der Lage ist 6 Bretter zusammenzuleimen und einer Aufbauanleitung folgend danach ein Chassis ins Gehäuse zu schrauben + dieses an ein ebenfalls anzuschraubendes Aktivmodul anzuschließen. Das bringt fast jeder hin...


----------



## FreeZatE (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Ja, ok.
Der Sub harmoniert aber gut mit dem Design der restlichen Lautsprecher.
Von daher würde ich gerne einen davon nehmen.
Werde mir erstmal das 5.0 Set und den AV-Receiver kaufen (wobei ich bin mir noch unsicher welchen ich nehmen soll; Fragen stehen oben).
Wenn mir der Bass dann zu wenig sein sollte, würde  ich mir noch den Jamo SUB 660 bestellen.

edit: hab denm Beitrag davor übersehen 

Ja, das mit der Multi zone hat seine Vorteile wenn man Lautsprecher in verschiedenen Räumen ansteuern will.
Die ist bei mir aber nicht der Fall, also werde ich zum TX-NR515 greifen.

Reicht eigentlich die Ausgangsleistung des AV-Receivers für die Sachen aus?: (sorry, wenn es eine dumme Frage ist; kenne mich da leider nicht so gut aus)

Jamo S 606 HCS 3 5.0 Lautsprechersystem
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002VTNRBW/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

Jamo SUB 660
http://www.1a-elektronikversand.de/...-600-watt-aktiv-subwoofer.html?refID=94511215


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Jo, das sollte reichen. Und für den Sub ist die Leistung ja eh egal, der hat ne eigene Stromversorgung.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Leistung spielt eigentlich keine große Rolle. Für den Normalhörer ist das zumeist nur eine Information ohne praktische Bedeutung. Allerdings ist der Marketingwert dieser Zahl ungeheuer, daran zu sehen, dass auch die allerliedrigsten Joghurtbecherboxen für den PC mit abstrus hohen Leistungsangaben beworben werden...


----------



## FreeZatE (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PS3, Xbox360 und eventuell PS4 an 5.1 Anlage anschließen*

Alles klar.
Vielen Dank für die schnell und fachkompetente Beratung.
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen


----------

